# Landing big fish from kayaks



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey all - just wondering your opinions on the best way to land big fish from a kayak. I'm in a sit in and recently lost a big walleye within arms reach... shook and broke my harness. My flaw was trying to land it too soon, and not having a net with me. I had a fish scale on board I could have used but didn't think about it at the time I was way too excited, it was the biggest fish I've had trying to land in the yak thus far. My first move is tying my own harnesses with stronger line and next time to be prepared and wear the fish out a bit longer.

What's your best tactics if no net, or should I get a collapsible net and call it good?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

How bout a leather glove and grab them by the jaw? You using a fishing kayak? I put a net in one rod holder, spare rod in the other holder and the one I am using in between my legs.


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

In my thirty years of kayak angling experience all over the country, I have never used a net. Wearing out the fish before getting it to close to the kayak is the first thing. If you are anchored and hook into a big fish, don't be afraid to pull anchor and let the fish pull you. It often only takes a minute or two for a big fish to get tired moving a kayak, and, it helps to prevent line breakage. And trust me, it works for very large fish. I have landed sharks over 100 pounds, groupers and tarpon over 80 pounds, and some huge stingrays, along with carp over 20 pounds, and pike and musky in the 15 plus range. I personally never use an anchor so pulling anchor is never a concern to me. The other thing I do, which I see very few anglers doing, is to back reel while fighting a fish. I have found that as soon as I hook into a larger than average fish, I immediately switch my reel so that I can back reel as well as forward reel. By back reeling, I am able to control the fish 100 %, without any concern of my drag setting, drag failure, etc. As the big fish starts to pull, back reel just enough to let it move without pulling out the drag. It works great and has lead to a lot of good fish landed that might not have otherwise made it close to the kayak. Once I have a big fish to the kayak, I simply raise my rod tip up and away toward the opposite side of my kayak, bringing the fish to the point of where it is actually touching the hull of my kayak. Then I just lift it.The type and size of fish might make a difference on how you lift it. Obviously with toothy fish like pike, walleye, sharks, etc., lipping them isn't a good idea, so I grab them behind the gills or in the gill plate, or under the belly. With big bass I pretty much just lift them from under the belly. I don't know if you've tried the belly lift, but you might be surprised how many fish will just stiffen right up when your hand hits their belly.


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

I almost put my bare hand in its jaw but thought one second too long and she was gone. That second prolly saved a cut up hand from teeth had hooks though! Gloves are a good idea. I do have rod holders i could use for the net. 

I can't imagine landing a shark! That's gotta be a thrill. I would also enjoy a free ride from a big fish so I think I definitely need to practice patience and wear the fish out good next time. Maybe get some lip pliers too.


----------



## Kidd17 (Feb 25, 2016)

And... to top it off I grabbed another harness, put a worm on and threw it in the water without tying it to the line!!!

I can laugh about it now.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

If you look close at the picture of my kayak I posted a while back you will see:
1. a small gaff
2. a small bat (next to the gaff)

Hit'em and stick'em


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think getting them tired is a big key. Use to watch people get all excited on salmon and try to net them to early. They just end up pulling the hook out of the mouth with the net. Let the fish come all the way to the surface and will usually lay on their side when done.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone in this state use lip grips? Like Boga Grips, or another knock-off brand?

I've used a set of cheap lip grips to land bass for a couple years. Just wear the fish out, grab the grips, and latch onto their lip and lift up. Works good for all species.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I always have a net with me when I'm out fishing. I use a Frabill with a bungee connected to the butt of the handle. It just lays across my bow until I need it.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I use these in boat to control fish after they come out of the net. I also use them in kayak to pluck fis h out of water. They are under 15 dollars and made in usa. No need to buy the expensive stainless lip grips.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree too a nets always good to have if you got the space.When fishing pike I use a fish glove you can reach down and grab anything even high 30's with little side pressure. Might even to go in the mouth but I havnt tried it. With a bare hand I cant even hold a a hammer their too slippery without crushing them.Theres something about my hands. Big fish is relative though when in the yak I use mostly 2 lb test so any long fish if you touch the line and by pass the drag its snapping the line. Thats a good move getting a stronger harness if not using a net or glove


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Carried a net for years. Still do for salmon/steel. 
Now I rely mostly on Boga grips. I've used the cheap ones and they work ok. The Boga is really much nicer than all of them, but too expensive for what it is. I found that kype jawed fish like a big male king have been the only fish to wiggle off.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Lol really? 2 pound test?


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Lol really? 2 pound test?


 Yep pretty much. But to clear it up some. Said in the yak where its trout,bass,perch ect in lakes and rivers that you cant get to in a boat. If going after pike ,I'm never in the yak I have a boat. Thus 30 lb line and leader like everyone else to rip it through the weeds. But only use ultralite rods to keep it fun and challenging


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> If you look close at the picture of my kayak I posted a while back you will see:
> 1. a small gaff
> 2. a small bat (next to the gaff)
> 
> Hit'em and stick'em



Shouldn't it be stick them, then hit them? Not trying to be a smart a- - The real reason I am posting is to ask you about that particular gaff. I think I have seen it before, but was concerned about the unusual shape of the hook. Have you ever used it on 20 lb kings? If so how did it perform? I know I cannot fit a 40" king in my net. I gilled the only one I caught that big. I wanted the fish, but I didn't want the two trebles (Deep Reef Runner) that were not in his mouth in my hand! I plan on having a gaff soon. If I am keeping a large fish a gaff makes more sense than untangling net and hooks. As far as thumping them in the noggin, I do just fine with the same pliers I use to remove hooks.
Thank you


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Shouldn't it be stick them, then hit them? Not trying to be a smart a- - The real reason I am posting is to ask you about that particular gaff. I think I have seen it before, but was concerned about the unusual shape of the hook. Have you ever used it on 20 lb kings? If so how did it perform? I know I cannot fit a 40" king in my net. I gilled the only one I caught that big. I wanted the fish, but I didn't want the two trebles (Deep Reef Runner) that were not in his mouth in my hand! I plan on having a gaff soon. If I am keeping a large fish a gaff makes more sense than untangling net and hooks. As far as thumping them in the noggin, I do just fine with the same pliers I use to remove hooks.
> Thank you


Honestly I am not sure. I have never got anything too big or tooth to not just use my hands from the kayak. I will check and get back with you. 

The kayak is behind a stack of boxes in garage and will be until the new cabinets are in and the wife gets back in a week or so. Until then I can dream.

The gaff has Promar on the handle. I do not see one like it on their web site. I got mine at the kayak shop.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Northernfisher said:


> Honestly I am not sure. I have never got anything too big or tooth to not just use my hands from the kayak. I will check and get back with you.
> 
> The kayak is behind a stack of boxes in garage and will be until the new cabinets are in and the wife gets back in a week or so. Until then I can dream.
> 
> The gaff has Promar on the handle. I do not see one like it on their web site. I got mine at the kayak shop.



Thank you for your honesty, and good luck with those cabinets!


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

Bought a set of rapala grips today to use in my kayak. Good thing too caught my personal best northern right after purchasing them. I do no recommend them at all the grips broke and almost lost the fish luckily was able to grab his tail before he took off


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fisheater said:


> Shouldn't it be stick them, then hit them? Not trying to be a smart a- - The real reason I am posting is to ask you about that particular gaff. I think I have seen it before, but was concerned about the unusual shape of the hook. Have you ever used it on 20 lb kings? If so how did it perform? I know I cannot fit a 40" king in my net. I gilled the only one I caught that big. I wanted the fish, but I didn't want the two trebles (Deep Reef Runner) that were not in his mouth in my hand! I plan on having a gaff soon. If I am keeping a large fish a gaff makes more sense than untangling net and hooks. As far as thumping them in the noggin, I do just fine with the same pliers I use to remove hooks.
> Thank you


You were RIGHT. Stickem then hitem. My bad.

I hope I do not screw this up when I finally get that tooth big one.



PS - Nice Pike TCJim


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I finally purchased a gaff hook, and then mounted it on a handle. I bought a #1 Mustad gaff hook from Terminal Tackle Co out of Kings Park, NY. The #2 Mustad hook was recommended to me by a friend, but the smallest Terminal Tackle had was a #1. I mounted it on a handle I had from Ranger Net Co out of Detroit.
My first and only attempt has been a fat 39" king salmon. It was much easier than netting. I hit the fish a good 6" behind the gills, and in one motion brought it right into the canoe. There was no issue with trebles getting tangled in the net. I was very pleased, and plan to continue to use the gaff whenever possible. I am not throwing away my net yet, but I believe that if I am inviting a fish home for dinner, I will more and more be gaffing.


----------

